# Other Animals > Other Amphibians >  tempratures for these guys?

## HappyPets

my house is too hot for most newts and axolotl. So i keep mine in a sun room type where it stays cold. BUT how cold is good? for

CHinese warty newt

paddle tail 

and the temperate huge spanish ribbed?

axolotl? 

is there a limt to how cold is too cold? 

I put a heater in the paddle tail tank in the warty and axo tank because the temp at night drops to about 4c

i thought keeping there tanks at least 60 would be good? IF I bring them in room temp makes the water 75

----------


## Xavier

Most newts and salamanders like cooler temperatures, unlike most frogs. I'd read over these care-sheets and have their tanks in the range that best suits all the species:

http://www.axolotl.org/requirements.htm#heat

http://www.caudata.org/cc/species/Am...exicanum.shtml

http://www.caudata.org/cc/species/Pa...hytriton.shtml

http://www.caudata.org/cc/species/Pl.../P_waltl.shtml


(Also worth noting, Paddle-tail newts & Warty newts both come from mountain streams, and both need a current in their enclosures, unlike Axolotls, Ribbed newts, and almost every other salamander or newt in the hobby. Hope this helps  :Smile: )

----------


## GRABibus

For newts, you shoould keep water between 60.8F and 69.8F.
Everything above 69.8F during a long time, and your newts will start to get healthy problems (Mycosis, digestive problems, stress, wiling to go outside water, etc...).
I have a female spanish ribbed newt since 8 years.
Every summer, my water temperature can go up to 82.4F !!! And every sumer, she has problems...Mycosis, stress, etc...
Last year she got gas in stomach and she was floating during some weeks. I went to a vet and it was cear that warm water was the cause.
One year later, she still has some floating issues sometimes.
So keep the water cold !  :Big Applause:

----------

